# The Prime Brothers!



## NoMoreHair (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally got some alright pictures of all three of my boys, or as they are now known, the Prime Brothers!

Optimus Prime:

















Rodimus Prime:

















Sentinel Prime:
















Hope you all like them!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Is it strange that I will now picture your rats while watching Transformers?  Looks like Rodimus is the odd ball out... or fluff ball for that matter. Pardon my feeble attempts at a pun. And I love Optimus's Siamese markings, I haven't seen many hairless with dark markings like his very cute


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2010)

They are so beautiful! And I love the name theme Rodimus has very pretty fur color.


----------



## NoMoreHair (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks so much! Trust me I think about them every time I hear something about Transformers LOL, but I love my babies so its ok, I have beta fish who are the other primes....well more of them LOL. Rodi was actually the only other boy left from that group so they all got reunited and they're all happy!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic that Transformers is on the television right behind me xD
Very handsome boys :3


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Same here A.ngelF.eathers. Coincidence?... I think not


----------



## NoMoreHair (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahahaha they're infiltrating your television sets with their cuteness that transforms them into giant robots. Last night they even met some people at our new years party, some people were freaked out, others LOVED them! I even got some people who were freaked out by them to like them! Go us!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

It is so nice that you went back and got Rodi. Such a great story to tell. A rattie reunion.


----------

